# share your cremellos...



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

I don't own a cremello, but I get stuck riding and washing white horses often enough. :lol: So I will post a picture of me riding a cremello. Blue is a QH too, and a total in-your-pocket sweetheart.

Joidigm


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

This guy wasn't mine but a neighbor's. This was him when he was 2 months old:wink:


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's my boy, Garzo. He's half QH/Andalusian.

Cremello was the last color I thought I would end up with when I started horse shopping, mostly because I don't think I even knew what it was


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

My horse might be a perlino, she has a darker mane and tail...I don't have a good picture, just a tiny one...


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I think yours may be a perlino too, Susan.


----------



## sunny5 (Mar 21, 2012)

This is our shetland X


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I think a reallu nice cremello is a fairytale horse, theyre gorgeous


----------



## hattumhorsefarm (Apr 28, 2012)

Here is my cremello mare. I got her from a rescue facility because her breeders did not like her and she was rejected at her birth. She does not have the prettiest head and I have to keep a fly mask on her all summer to keep her from getting sunburned, but she loves attention and is always the first to come up to me in the pasture. She loves to work cattle, but the 'cowboys' at the sale barn make fun of her looks. Sometime the most beauty is under the skin!!! We love her and that is what matters anyway.


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure how to post pictures like everyone else so here are links to my photos.

Our APHA Solid Cremello Filly

https://picasaweb.google.com/alajup...key=Gv1sRgCPfusd3Lxu3AnAE#5742826105458185826

https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/March282012#5742826302063771202

https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/March282012#5742826293195791458

Our APHA Cremello Tobiano Stallion

https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/March282012#5742826650318852834

https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/March282012#5742826667397082162

https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/March282012#5742826922472857058


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

gorgeous!!! 

My girl up close...










and her in the round pen...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hattumhorse- She is beautifu!


----------



## noddy (Apr 1, 2010)

You know, I just realised something strange - despite how many shows and stallion parades I've been to, I've seen hardly any double dilutes. More greys than I care to count, a handful of palominos, one or two buckskins and a possible brindle, but only one cremello... and a perlino paint stallion.

http://i50.tinypic.com/jqokuh.jpg
The paint, Hard Twisting Classic

http://i45.tinypic.com/1zpqo0m.jpg
The cremello welsh, My Moonlight Shadow.

But I've had to wash enough gray horses to never want to stick one of these in a muddy paddock without a cover. XD


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I love cremellos! I want one. I don't envy you when it comes to getting mud off though..


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

they clean up like any other horse for the most part. the fur is super soft and if you let the mud dry good it brushes off pretty good...here she is when I picked her up...the old owner didn't think she should groom her for me...lol










And after about 10 minutes with a curry comb and dandy brush...


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Speaking of keeping them clean... anyone have a favorite product for getting stains off the hocks & knees?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't have any good pics of Skippy but here's my cremello fello! I love this boy and fought hard to get him at the sale. Love his breeding and his personality, the creme is just icing on the cake. 
Skip N Seall Quarter Horse


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

This is our Dwarf miniature horse- Little Feather, who is our only cremello at this time ^^ poor guy has some major problems, but he's a total sweetheart!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

^^ aw what a babe!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Bonnie, 12 year old cremello paint mare. Pic posted with permission.


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Verona, your Azteca has a head very similar to a Saddlebred mare I know. I had to stop and look again, I thought I was seeing Amora again! She's a cremello too lol.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Joidigm said:


> Verona, your Azteca has a head very similar to a Saddlebred mare I know. I had to stop and look again, I thought I was seeing Amora again! She's a cremello too lol.


I never thought of his head as being very Saddlebred-y


----------



## BBloves (Jun 10, 2012)

Here is mine  Sassy..... dirty in pic on the right but she is white white


----------



## Tintara (May 27, 2012)

Here are some that I've either bred or owned....











Tintaras Albina - cremello Australian Stock Horse mare











Oro Coconut - cremello Australian Stock Horse mare











Bluevale White Tara - cremello 1st X Australian Stock Horse











Tintaras Chandra - cremello Australian Stock Horse stallion (photo credit Kate Owens)


----------



## thiscrazeelife (Jul 1, 2012)

My 3 y/o APHA colt, Zip Me Up N Dance... known as Mudd.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

LOVE the confo on those ASHs! The last boy posted is also a stunner. His name is bang-on!


----------



## thiscrazeelife (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

he friggin glitters! 
i hope I don't dig out the infamous satin gene thread, but your horse looks very sparkly to me! )) 
any specific products that enhance his coat sheen?


----------



## thiscrazeelife (Jul 1, 2012)

Haha no, he has a natural sheen to him. I do feed him Nu-Image (coat&hoof supplement) which may give it a little umph.  but he has been off it before and still has that "glitter" to him lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Light (Mar 4, 2012)

hattumhorsefarm;
I think your mare is beautiful.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Sugar is my unexpected filly that turned out to be a cremello. We were expecting a paint of some sort and got her lol I have never really liked cremellos, but she is beautiful and has sparked my interest in the color  that and the sparkly cremellos on this post


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

cowgirl928 said:


> Sugar is my unexpected filly that turned out to be a cremello. We were expecting a paint of some sort and got her lol I have never really liked cremellos, but she is beautiful and has sparked my interest in the color  that and the sparkly cremellos on this post


:lol: I didn't really even know what a cremello was until I went to go test ride the horse that I eventually bought  What I really wanted was a dapple gray, but that would eventually fade to "white" anyway, so I figure I just skipped the in-between stages!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I finally got a couple better pics of Skippy, clean and in the sun and in focus! 



















I had just finished bathing him and was ready to load him on the trailer to go to the trainer for saddle breaking but managed to catch him before he had time to get dirty again.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Sophie going to train in my friends arena...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Susan, what's her breeding? She's a pretty girl!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Her sire is A Dude's Prescription , Dam is called Queen's Spirit. She is foundation, I think she comes in right around 95%..Sophie is as kind and honest as she is beautiful!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Nicely bred, nice to look at and nice to be around, that's the best kind of breeding there is!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Ironically, I almost didn't go look at her because she is a DD...
Glad I remembered a good horse is never a bad color!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Susan Crumrine said:


> Ironically, I almost didn't go look at her because she is a DD...
> Glad I remembered a good horse is never a bad color!


 
HAAAAH! That's funny! When I went to Mr. Youngker's retirement sale, I was only looking at cremellos. I really wanted a filly but saw Skip and had to have him. And now, I'm totally glad I went ahead and took a colt. :lol:


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*cremello*

hiya i cant post one to vew on this page but if you look in my albums she is there.
her name is tammy i lost her last august dew to old age she was an angle and her temperment was second to none she had blue eyes.
we called her our blond haired blue eyed babe she was an x prince phillip cup pony mounted games.
she was a ride and drive pony if you want to see her she is in my albums.
she was 34 years old all ways loved and and all ways will be missed.
by her special gilding frend tricky and her dad michael owner.
in loveing memory of vanessa who owned tammy (high spiirits).


----------



## Special Effects (Jul 5, 2012)

This is my boy. He just turned three and is currently being started. This is the year he is going to be under saddle and hopefully do some schooling shows in the fall before standing at stud next year. He's a reg'd TB and dual registered Paint. I included his newborn pic because it's tough to see his white markings as an adult - unless you see him in person - at age 3 his white is becoming visible again. Very strange!

Meet Cleverly Concealed (aka Gatsby). 

Last year - 










Last month -










June 2009 -










That's also him in my avatar .....I adore my boy! 

I love seeing all the cremellos. It makes us feel more 'normal' instead of people saying "oh what weird eyes!" lol


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*cremellos*

thank you for shareing your pictures many thanks.


----------



## Bella76 (May 28, 2013)

*There is my cremello, Tanka*

I got a new gelding. He is a cremello TWH, 16 hands and very people oriented.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

What color are Tanka and Sophie's parents?


----------



## Bella76 (May 28, 2013)

haviris said:


> What color are Tanka and Sophie's parents?



I didn't have the chance of knowing TAnka's parents. I rescued him from divorcing neighbors. He was left for 3 years in a field (fed thanks god) but left with 7 untouched horses. The only things I know it's that:

He is 10 going 11 years old, registered TWH (but i didn't get the papers), I had a good training (I'm re-training him and he is catching really fast on things I ask him to do, like "Oh yeah I remember that"), the previous owner (before the neighbors) got use to do a lot of trail ride and parades and he loves water.

Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

It's fine, only reason I'm asking is because based off that photo he looks like a perlino not a cremello! (as does Sophie)


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Bella76 your boy is stunning!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Special Effects said:


> I love seeing all the cremellos. It makes us feel more 'normal' instead of people saying "oh what weird eyes!" lol


I know this is an older post in this thread but I just saw it. LOL! I LOVE those 'weird eyes', can't imagine a cremello or perlino with brown eyes, I think THOSE would look weird. Funny thing about blue eyes, I think you either love or hate them. I totally love them a really prefer a bald face with blue eyes over anything. 

Here's a couple newer pics of Skippy since he went to the trainers and got saddle broke. 



















I'm wondering if the 'sparkly sheen' has something to do with stallions. Skippy is 3 now and he's developed that iridescent sheen to his coat. He didn't have it when these pics were taken and I haven't taken any this year yet.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

This thread makes me want a cremello! Nice looking horses everyone


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

horseluver250 said:


> This thread makes me want a cremello! Nice looking horses everyone


LOL! Cremellos are pretty but they, like bald faced horses, are a PIA when it comes to sunburn. I have to use sunblock on Skip every day or his poor pink nose just fries. I've got several other pink noses and they burn but not like Skippy, he gets blisters if I forget his sunblock. And of course, he shows EVERY speck of dirt that gets anywhere near him.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

My horse is considered a cremello - so her is my Beastly Brisco Boy!!! (otherwise known as triple B!!)


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> LOL! Cremellos are pretty but they, like bald faced horses, are a PIA when it comes to sunburn. I have to use sunblock on Skip every day or his poor pink nose just fries. I've got several other pink noses and they burn but not like Skippy, he gets blisters if I forget his sunblock. And of course, he shows EVERY speck of dirt that gets anywhere near him.


 
Yep I know this all too well with my paint mare! She wears a crusader fly mask with the longer nose, otherwise she gets burnt.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

horseluver250 said:


> Yep I know this all too well with my paint mare! She wears a crusader fly mask with the longer nose, otherwise she gets burnt.


Unfortunately, Skippy has become a MASTER at removing his fly masks. I've tried 4 or 5 different brands and he hates them all. I find them dropped all over his pasture.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

LOL, when I first read this, I thought it said SHAVE your cremellos!!! Great pics though, glad none were shaved.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

waresbear said:


> LOL, when I first read this, I thought it said SHAVE your cremellos!!! Great pics though, glad none were shaved.


LOL! Can't imagine shaving (balding) my cremello, that'd kind of spoil the whole cremello thing, wouldn't it?


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*cremello.*

what a beautiful horse.
i still morn for the cremello i lost of vanessas dew to old age she also got sun block and so does tricky.
as thay both got sun burnt.
thay were the best of buddys.


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

Here's my 3 year old foxtrotter gelding. Oh, and this joker is for sale!


----------

